
I'm in my 40s, trying to apply for YC next year - botw
Is this a good idea? how many YC applicants are over 40?, 30?, 20?
======
Lordarminius
One of the most disturbing biases Ive noticed on the tech scene is ageism. IMO
it is far a greater threat to innovation,discovery and advancement than
anything else out there except pehaps for sexism and racism. Unfortunately it
is widely encouraged.Dont succumb to to its false message. There is no reason
why you cannot be innovative at any working age. Many important discoveries
have been made by people who have utilized experience and turned it into a
force. arsalanb says it best: "... You are bound to fail or succeed based on
your execution skills and hard work, and not whether you get accepted into YC
or not...." As a 39 yr old on the same track as you I say "Go for it."

------
arsalanb
As 'tdlyan' said, the median age was 30+ in one of the recent batches. I
honestly don't think age should define the success of your startup.

Also, don't let YC determine the fate of your startup. You are bound to fail
or succeed based on your execution skills and hard work, and not whether you
get accepted into YC or not. That being said, I wish you all the best! People
like you are an inspiration and remind me to always do what you love.

------
MalcolmDiggs
The number doesn't matter, but your lifestyle and risk-tolerance does.

If you're 40 with a high standard of living, and mouths to feed, and a
mortgage and car payment etc, then startup life might be rough on you, and
outside of your risk profile.

But if you're prepared to live the lifestyle of any other startup founder (at
least during the first few months), and assume the same risks as everyone
else, then I don't see why age would be a disadvantage at all.

~~~
tptacek
If you're 40 with a high standard of living and mouths to feed, you've
probably learned what your tolerances are, and don't need people on message
boards to tell you. Of course, that's obvious, and so perhaps people should be
careful about subtly reinforcing the message that startups are for
20-somethings.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
> _If you 're 40 with a high standard of living and mouths to feed, you've
> probably learned what your tolerances are, and don't need people on message
> boards to tell you. Of course, that's obvious, and so perhaps people should
> be careful about subtly reinforcing the message that startups are for
> 20-somethings._

Overall risk tolerance is statistically associated with age. If that's not
something you believe, then we're not going to see eye to eye. But in my
opinion, if the OP asks if something "is a good idea" in respect to age, and
there's a relevant age-correlated reason why it might _not_ be a good idea,
then I'm perfectly on-topic for bringing it up. While someone may understand
their own risk tolerance, they don't necessarily understand the riskiness of
the situation they are jumping into...which might be why they asked the
question in the first place. So again, there's no reason I can't mention it.
And your premise that my comment is so "obvious" that it shouldn't be
permitted to be spoken, is simply ridiculous.

It sounds like I hit your trigger phrase, and your response is likely far more
about you, then about me.

And I'll reinforce any message I please, thank you very much. I don't need
"people on message boards" dictating what opinions I am or am not allowed to
hold.

~~~
nostrademons
The point is that _you_ are not a statistic. You have far better information
about yourself than anyone else does, so use it to make decisions that are in
_your_ best interest.

------
warewolf
Do you know why you want to apply to YC, because they're successful. You know
why they're successful, because they pick "People" not what you look like, how
old you are or where you come from. They pick you because you're a leader,
talented, innovative, scrappy and passionate. So don't let your age hinder you
from your dreams.

"If you're scared, go to church" \- Ice Cube

------
osullivj
I'm in my 40s too, and I'm not going for incubators or accelerators. I can't
afford to as I burned all my saved capital last year, taking 6 months away
from contracting to build my product. I've got a mortgage to pay and a family
to support, so I've got to work a day job while bootstrapping in the evenings
and weekends. If you can afford to not have a day job for the three (?) months
of the YC program, then more power to you. I'm sure you'll benefit from their
network and expertise.

------
biomed_viz
Sure, go ahead and apply, there's nothing to lose, it doesn't cost anything
but time to fill out the application. Pourquoi, pas?

We're in 40s and applied and we've already worked with a startups and know
what to expect. For me, I'm old school and know how to get shit done. So my
with experience and creativity, I can outwork and outsmart any youngster from
SV.

Whether YC application succeeds or not doesn't matter, we will continue with
our App.

------
Mz
Don't say _no_ for them.

If you want it and you think it makes sense for you, then apply. They are
perfectly capable of saying _no_ for themselves.

------
umen
This is related
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/3md5yd/for_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/3md5yd/for_those_that_are_in_their_40s_and_wondering_if/)

------
avifreedman
Worst case it helps you focus on what/why and explaining your startup. Best
case you get in. Worst case just continue. In fact, if you wouldn't start the
company without getting into YC, you probably should re-think whether you're
serious enough about it.

------
alcima
From 2012:

[http://blog.statwing.com/a-statistical-portrait-of-a-y-
combi...](http://blog.statwing.com/a-statistical-portrait-of-a-y-combinator-
batch/)

Not many older than Jack Benny, but you wouldn't have been the only one.

~~~
MattBearman
I love how there's a column in the second graph to represent companies with
zero founders

------
pavornyoh
Go for it. Age is not a deciding factor if you do your research. As long as
what you are doing is good, you should be able to get in if you can make them
understand it.

------
tdylan
Median age was 30+ish last class(or a previous one?) IIRC. Doesn't matter
either way, if you're good and have a good idea, no harm in applying.

------
panjaro
I don't think being in 40s is a problem. But you seem to be doubting yourself
and even your idea. That is a HUGE problem !

------
ThomPete
average non YC specific age to start a company is late 30s.

------
as1ndu
Go for it!!

